# How to identify bolts



## techieman33 (Sep 17, 2013)

I found this link on reddit and thought I would share, it's not totally comprehensive, but it's a pretty good basic guide and could be a good resource for some.

http://www.firstcallautosupply.com/bolt-identification-guide


----------



## avkid (Oct 1, 2013)

Very important, for carpenters and riggers especially.


----------

